# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Đồng cỏ trải dài ở Cố Nguyên - Du lịch Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Cố Nguyên nằm ở phía bắc tỉnh Hà Bắc, Trung Quốc và cách thủ đô Bắc Kinh khoảng 300 km. Khí hậu mát mẻ ở đây là điều kiện thuận lợi để xây dựng nhiều khu nghỉ dưỡng mùa hè dành cho du khách.



Thời tiết ở Cố Nguyên mát nhưng khô. Ở đây không có nhiều nước, chỉ có vài dòng sông chảy qua những đồng cỏ.
Từ thời nhà Minh, các vị vua Trung Quốc đã cho xây dựng những cung điện nghỉ mát ở Cố Nguyên. Một số công trình của hoàng tộc có tuổi đời vài trăm năm tuổi vẫn còn tồn tại ở đây, thu hút khách du lịch tới tham quan, khám phá.

Mời các bạn tới thăm những thảm cỏ xanh, cỏ vàng trải dài ở Cố Nguyên qua những bức ảnh đăng trên trang Chinadaily:



Thảm cỏ ở thung lũng trông như một bức tranh tuyệt đẹp.



Vì có nhiều đồng cỏ nên ở Cố Nguyên cũng có nhiều trang trại gia súc lớn.



Những chú cừu thảnh thơi ăn cỏ dưới trời xanh ngắt.



Hoàng hôn trên thung lũng là khoảnh khắc đẹp trong ngày.



Ở Cố Nguyên có nhiều hồ nước nằm lọt thỏm giữa đồng cỏ.



Mặt trời bắt đầu ló rạng, bắt đầu một ngày mới ở Cố Nguyên.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## thientai206

eo ôi đẹp thế <3

----------


## hoaban

Nhìn thật là tuyệt vời.

----------


## lehoangdh

cảnh nhìn ảo thật đấy

----------


## littlegirl

cánh đồng rộng mênh mông thích thế

----------

